
Show HN: TagTag – Build your personal page and link all your profiles and links - rukshn
https://tagtag.xyz/
======
rukshn
Hi, hope everyone is doing great. I built this as a side project within couple
of days.

With TagTag you can create a profile and link all your social media accounts,
blogs, and profiles to create a beautiful homepage that you can then promote
them on your social media pages.

Feel free to ask any questions and and suggestions.

